# Newbie



## Rabbithole (Aug 31, 2021)

Been married 10 years. 2nd marriage. It's like we made of completely different " stuff" . I am seeing a therapist. He is not. Don't know how to move forward


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome to TAM. Post your story and you will get a ton of help!


----------

